# Yo dronai



## Motorwinder (Dec 30, 2010)

I tried to post some picture of a stator being wound in the pm, but I guess it didn't go through.

I'll post them here if it's ok with the mods.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Looks neat. What's going on in each of those pictures? How do you turn the coils of copper into finished windings?

-John


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

also clean out your PM box dronai.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Motorwinder said:


> I tried to post some picture of a stator being wound in the pm, but I guess it didn't go through.
> 
> I'll post them here if it's ok with the mods.





Big John said:


> Looks neat. What's going on in each of those pictures? How do you turn the coils of copper into finished windings?
> 
> -John


* John, that's what I wanted to know. How the poles are formed from coils.*



Bkessler said:


> also clean out your PM box dronai.


*Done*


Much thanks Motorwinder, the pictures did go through to my inbox. but this good to share with others. Can you give us a play by play.

Looks to me like the groups of bundles are made into each pole, as you explained. The ends of the leads that are unsulated with the cloth wrap are the finisihed leads ?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

*Stator Coils*

The coils are looped around each slot like the diagram below ?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

*North and South Poles*

All phases would have a north and a south pole


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Interesting photos. I want more. I never knew I was into motor ****.


----------



## Motorwinder (Dec 30, 2010)

dronai said:


> All phases would have a north and a south pole


That's it. The sleeving you see coming off the coils are the pole connections for each phase. Each phase is layed into the slots 120° from each other. The pole are established with the jumpers you see. Finish of the first group connects to the finish of the 4th group giving you a north and south poles. Depending on the number of circuits, this continues to the last group, ending in the wye.


----------



## Motorwinder (Dec 30, 2010)

Big John said:


> Looks neat. What's going on in each of those pictures? How do you turn the coils of copper into finished windings?
> 
> -John


A step by step process. After taking data and recording your connection. Wire sizes, number of wires "in hand", number of turns, pitch. You make the coils on the form you see. There are different size forms, set to different lengths. You run off the proper number of turns on the machine, tie the coils so they stay together. The first picture is the insertion of the coils in the proper slots. Called the pitch, one side of the coil would lay in the bottom of the slot 1, the other side would lay in the top, say 8 slots over.

After all the groups of coils are layed into the slots, you tie one side, flip it over and connect your pole connections , wye, or delta, and solder the leads. then you tie the connection end. Test for proper connections, grounds and shorts, your done. Dip in a varnish and bake at 325 for 5-8 hours.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

What are your thoughts on VPI? I've had some guys poo-poo that as no longer a very valuable method, because apparently the quality of the dips has increased so much.

-John


----------



## Motorwinder (Dec 30, 2010)

Big John said:


> What are your thoughts on VPI? I've had some guys poo-poo that as no longer a very valuable method, because apparently the quality of the dips has increased so much.
> 
> -John


 I've had some problems with VPI and using VPI insulation on form coils.

Seems VPI insulation is more porous, and if you don't have a top notch VPI system, you won't get good enough penetration. I've had to send out rewinds that megged 5 megs at 5000volts, because of the VPI material.

I now order my form coils with a dip and bake type mica tape on the ground insulation. It's not a true VPI rewind, but I don't have anymore low meg problems.

All in all though, VPI is very useful for good penetration on armatures and random wound stators that have long iron stacks and tight slot fill.


----------

